# Chester, my future puppy



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

A pic of my "going to be puppy" Chester! He was 6 weeks old, so not old enough to go home when we visited him. Can't wait to pick him up!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable! How long until Chester comes home?


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

awe... very cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

You all must be very excited about your new family member.
Very beautiful pup. Welcome Chester! :yo:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cute! How exciting!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Two adorable faces!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester is coming home on June 3. We can't wait to love and care for him!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

What a cutie and your daughter is very cute also.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just remember, a new puppy is like a new baby in the house. Watch them every second. Chester is very cute! Puppies sleep a lot, so let him rest.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Actually, that "daughter" is me!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

So sweet!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats on your soon to be puppy. Its great that your taking the intiative to become part of the forum and learn all you can about havs.


----------



## natstat (Jun 2, 2013)

He is really cute! I am also waiting for my new havanese puppy. Her name is Cocoa.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

natstat said:


> He is really cute! I am also waiting for my new havanese puppy. Her name is Cocoa.


Sharing the same excitement!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Two cutie-patooties!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet baby you are getting. Reminds me of bit of Whimsy when she was that age.
Keep us posted!!! This is such and exciting time for all!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Actually, that "daughter" is me!


WHAT???? :jaw: That is you? You look very young in that picture!! Lucky you!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

whimsy said:


> WHAT???? :jaw: That is you? You look very young in that picture!! Lucky you!


Hahahaha! What do you mean?! I'm nine years old! I don't just _look_ really young! I'm a kid!! Oh ho ho ho ho ho...that sent me crackin'!ound:LOL
btw, we're getting him tomorrow!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Adorable! How long until Chester comes home?


We're getting him on June 3rd...TOMORROW!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

remember we want pics.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> remember we want pics.


I will, just wait. We will put lots and lots and lots...etc. of pictures!:bounce:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very excited for your family and Chester! Baby puppy's are a LOT of work but sooo sweet! . We love pictures and can't wait to see Chester's!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

We just got him a super, soft, fluffy doggie bed that he'll hopefully snuggle in and adjust to his new living with the help of a heartbeating thing and a hot water bottle.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds great! When you go pick him up take a small towel, old t-shirt, or small blanket and rub it on his littermates and mom. Then you can put this in his crate where he sleeps and the scent of his doggie family might help him settle down while he gets to know you guys!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Its nice to see another younger forum member! I am not as small as you, but I am 14! Chester is very cute! Have fun with him. I do recommend clicker training to, Miller picked up on it very fast!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

miller123 said:


> Its nice to see another younger forum member! I am not as small as you, but I am 14! Chester is very cute! Have fun with him. I do recommend clicker training to, Miller picked up on it very fast!


Yeah, cool. It was hard to find a "young" member of this forum. Even 
Whimsy got mixed up with the ages...still crack up when I think about it.
I definately will teach Chester clicker training. I picked Havanese because
of their intelligent, smart brains. Otherwise, it would've been a Shih Tzu.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Very excited for you! Hope he settles in well.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Yeah, cool. It was hard to find a "young" member of this forum. Even
> Whimsy got mixed up with the ages...still crack up when I think about it.
> I definately will teach Chester clicker training. I picked Havanese because
> of their intelligent, smart brains. Otherwise, it would've been a Shih Tzu.


Here are a few links to get you started with clicker training




















Even though the last one is for shy and reactive dogs, I taught Miller. I find it helps when we are in bigger crowds.


----------

